
Factorus--automated refactoring in Vim (no IDE necessary) - apalmer1377
https://github.com/apalmer1377/factorus
======
apalmer1377
Hi all,

I work with Java a lot, and one of the major complaints I (and apparently many
others) have with Vim is that it has no support for refactoring. To that end,
I've written a plugin that allows for renaming arguments, methods, fields, and
classes, as well as a function for automated method extraction. I'd like to
expand the functionality to other languages and other refactoring tools, but
my selection of test files is obviously limited. Try it out, and if you like
it feel free to provide feedback on how you think it could be improved.

Cheers!

